# June Grass/Surf Shark fishing



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello all. I come down with my friend once a year and love this forum mainly because everyone is nice and helpful(i know that pensacola facebook page is relentless so reaching out here.

Last year the june grass was very thick in pensacola and this year were staying in Navarre. With the june grass can you just drive east or west and keep trying until theres no grass or does it consume the whole panhandle??

We ended up shark fishing in the bay instead of the surf after losing 2 nice ones due to so much grass on the line after a fight.

We take the shark course and follow all the rules and just appreciate some help and if anyone wants to join us the more the merrier!

Thanks


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember reading about your trip last year, the grass is hit or miss it might be patchy or it might be thick all over, all you can do is see the conditions and adapt the best you can. Hope you get in them, good luck.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

At Navarre the grass is so thick it is laying on the bottom in big patches.


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

When the grass is super thick how do you adapt? is there a fishing adaption or is it just drive parking lot to parking lot and keep putting lines out until its not covered?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pretty much trial and error.


----------



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

This evening watching the live cam shots on WEAR-TV's weather updates, the camera mounted that displays East and West along the _Navarre to Pensacola Beach _section is showing all the thick grass that has washed up on the high tide plus ESE sustained wind since I tried one cast last Sunday morning in The National Seashore. The grass in the surf is bad. Not fishable for inshore close in surf fishing IMHO. Happens every year and peaks in June.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

You didn't say when you're planning on coming down?

Maybe load up with heavier line and/or a heavier leader and hook. 
Think of it like this, with all the extra grass on the line,
there will be more resistance on the line for the shark to pull, aiding in tiring it quicker when it has to pull all the extra weight of the grass on the line.


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

So I guess just pray for some north winds to push it all back out sounds like the only hope.

we’re heading down next Wednesday for a week. Thought about kayaking out from a pier? We drive about 14 hours so really trying to figure something out.

could we maybe go east to the destin jetty?


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

We will reschedule our trip for mid august thanks for helping me out you guys are always helpful!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

On a brighter note, it's been SE winds 20+ knots for past 3-4 days, sometimes 30 knot winds. Maybe it's blown it to Texas?


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

We’re going to head down the second week in June just to steer clear. Long drive and money to fight it thick. Hopefully we will have some great reports then to share👍🏼


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Just in time for the Red Snapper Season.


----------



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

Postpone--good call. Not to mention, Memorial Day Week/Weekend will be inundated with out of town visitors. It is tough enough just with locals here commuting around Pensacola Bay with the 'Three Mile Bridge' still out. No direct driving routes to or from Gulf Breeze and Pensacola proper. Check with us again in mid-August. We'll be battling tropical storms by then (-:


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

We were actually looking at the aug 7-12... sounds like that might not be a good time to come then either? Was hoping jume grass would be gone by then and tropical storms would be a month or so out🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

ohiofisher said:


> We were actually looking at the aug 7-12... sounds like that might not be a good time to come then either? Was hoping jume grass would be gone by then and tropical storms would be a month or so out🤷🏻‍♂️


That's why I suggest check with us in August. June grass will be long gone. Storm threat peaks Sept/Oct. Sounds like you do good prior planning. Give it a go!


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

Awesome to hear. Gotta send it sometimes and have fun regardless!


----------

